# Bleeding out deer?



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I was just wondering how long do you bleed out a deer in a ice chest? Last year I kept ice on it (drained water once a day) for 4 days. Is that long enough or should I not soak it at all?


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

3 or 4 days is fine,I've heard of people keeping a deer on ice for a week or more. 4 days is plenty,I always drain it 2 or 3 time a day and keep adding ice


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Argee*

I have to agree. I judge it like this once your drain water is pretty clear it good enough. I usually do 3.

Redfish Bob



wil.k said:


> 3 or 4 days is fine,I've heard of people keeping a deer on ice for a week or more. 4 days is plenty,I always drain it 2 or 3 time a day and keep adding ice


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

7 days, done as much as 8 but no less than 6.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I do 3-5 depending on when I have time to work with it. Be very careful to make sure the blood drains, I even wash more water over the top and let it help wash it out a little. I had a deer I didn't do that to and it wasn't draining all the way and spoiled the whole deer, even with plenty of ice on it. I felt bad about it.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Soak the meat? What are y'all talkin about? I've never soaked my venison in water (or anything) and it's always delicious. Kill, dress, skin, rinse, hang in cooler for 3-5 days, process & freeze.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree with Scott. I think it is unnecessary. Think about this, if red meat needed to be soaked in water to get the blood out wouldn't the professional butchers apply this technique to all red meat? When I have accidently gotten water on venison in the past it turns it gray, not appealing to me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Exactly... don't wet your meat!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I don't have a walk in cooler. However I have an ice chest. I break the deer down and put it in plastic bags.I put a layer of ice in the bottom of the ice chest, layer in the meat and then put a layer of ice on top of the meat. Open the drain on the ice chest and head home. Once home I take the meat and unbag it and put it in the refigerator at near freezing temp. I process the meat a little at a time and I make sure that it is all done within seven days of the kill.


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

I've never put water on my venison except to rinse. To keep cool, butcher down to sizes you can bag and then ice but not directly on the meat.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

get your meat wet?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wacker said:


> get your meat wet?


still trying... LOL


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't wet, or drain anything from the meat. If I want something that taste like chicken, I'll go buy CHICKEN. JMO.


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

I like to do the ice melt thing for 3 days or so. I killed my first buck with my bow yesterday, and I was unable to get it quartered myself......long story. Anyway I field dressed it and took it into the processor. I'm wondering how different it's going to taste with out it being bled out like I typically try to do?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I usually go 3 to 5 days draining the water atleast twice a day.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No water on the meat. Hang it somewhere for a few days (skin off) and then get after it. (butcher it)

Charlie


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

activescrape said:


> I agree with Scott. I think it is unnecessary. Think about this, if red meat needed to be soaked in water to get the blood out wouldn't the professional butchers apply this technique to all red meat? When I have accidently gotten water on venison in the past it turns it gray, not appealing to me.


Let me start by saying I have never done this. But it is basically the same thing we do when we slaughter an animal at our school. (if I am thinking correctly)

When we slaughter a show pig, we stun it, then stick it, then hang it so the blood will drain from the animal. Since we can't really do this with a deer IMO they are trying to take the blood out of the meat as much as possible, since they can't drain the blood from the animal like we do.

Those of you that do this, is this what your trying to do??

I have heard of it but have never tried it.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

I really don't know what the frick your talking about.
Been hunting deer for almost 40 years all over the continent.......and have never heard of "bleeding out a deer in a ice chest"!

I guess if the shoe fits...............


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> I really don't know what the frick your talking about.
> Been hunting deer for almost 40 years all over the continent.......and have never heard of "bleeding out a deer in a ice chest"!
> 
> I guess if the shoe fits...............


Well you got me beat as I didnt hunt deer as a kid.
But with 26 yrs under my belt, I always have, in an ice chest.
Wouldnt do it any other way.
To each his own.............


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

The only way other than deer in ice chest to bleed out is some gut them and then hang it in a meat locker. But where I hunt, there is not a meat locker around for 30 miles.
Even if there was a locker I could take it to, I don't want my meat tanted (mixed with other deer). I usually debone my deer and freeze it until 2 to 3 months after the season. That way I know there is a better chance of getting my deer back. I've seen deer brought in that look a little bloted from not taken care of in the right amount of time. Also some say they gut the deer and let it hang over night. I would be worried about spoilage. But I guess everyone has his/hers own way of handling there meet (no pun intended). lol


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> I really don't know what the frick your talking about.
> Been hunting deer for almost 40 years all over the continent.......and have never heard of "bleeding out a deer in a ice chest"!
> 
> I guess if the shoe fits...............


Not sure who started the myth about bleeding out deer in ice water, but if it was such a good idea, all the beef processors would be doing it. Don't soak your meat in water!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We've always put our venison on ice and bled it out for 4 to 5 days. We've always had good tasty and tender venison too. Sure helps when vacuum sealing too so it's no "myth", it's just an individual choice.

I dont' know of any other way to transport the meat long distances except in ice chests unless you want to **** the Pale Guy off and lay them on your roof, hood or bumper.

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I dont soak them in ice water per say, I leave the plug open and the chest in a tilted position.... so in essence the ice is melting on top of the meat, trickling down it, and out the chest while keeping it cold for several days.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Quit telling me what to do with _my_ meat! LOL


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i take um strait to the processor and they hang um there until its turn comes i soakthe indevidule peice of meat before i cook it works good for me--i lost all my game after the huricane and had no place to hunt last year--so this year im out with a vengence


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't think the point is to soak the meat in water, I think the point is to keep the meat ice cold before processing. Think of the ice chest as a downsized meat locker. (InfamousJ has the right idea of leaving the plug open)

If it's late in the season and cold enough outside (say it doesn't get above 40F) then we always gut, skin, and hang our deer for a day or two.

Seems to me you get the same affect either way.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

I don't think it's as much about bleeding it out as it is about aging the meat. We always leave a deer or hog in the cooler on ice (drain open) for 3-5 days in the bed of the truck before butchering. IMO it's the same as hanging it for a few days in cold storage. I wouldn't let it sit in water though. 

Come to think of it, maybe it's just laziness.


----------

